# Any great timeshare resorts in Detroit MI region?



## Carol C (Nov 23, 2015)

I'm clueless about the area...but I have a trip booked through DTW this summer and wonder if it would be worth a stopover. What's worth doing in Detroit itself if I stay over a couple nights? Is there a highly recommended timeshare within a reasonable driving distance? TIA for any tips on the area's "must see" and "must do" places!


----------



## Weimaraner (Nov 23, 2015)

I can't think of any timeshares in the Detroit area. The place to be, especially in summer, is what we call "Up North" Michigan. Everybody wants to go on I-75 and head north which is where timeshares are and I have not be very successful in getting any trades during summer months. My all time favorite is Traverse City MI and is about a 4 hour drive from Detroit but it is wine country and one of the most beautiful regions you could find in the country. Mario Batali owns a home in northern Michigan in this region and frequently talks about it on The Chew. Along the Lake Michigan shoreline are some really amazing towns. One of the biggest draws in our state is Mackinac Island (accessible by ferry, no cars allowed, only horses) and the Mackinac Bridge (connects the lower and upper peninsulas). My 8 yo DD was just asking me today why she hasn't been to Mackinac Island yet. 

In Detroit, it's like any urban city with great sports venues so it would be fun to see the Detroit Tigers, go to Greektown, get some great food and gambling. The Detroit Institute of Arts is beautiful. Not too far of a drive is the Henry Ford Museum in Dearborn and people enjoy visiting Ann Arbor for restaurants and the A2 Art Fair. If you wish to drive further, Frankenmuth is a German town with shopping, horse drawn carriages and famous chicken dinners. 

These are just a few ideas depending on how far you want to drive to explore. More information is available at michigan.org


----------



## JudyS (Nov 24, 2015)

There are no timeshares in Southeast Michigan. And sadly, Detroit has fallen on very hard times and there isn't much for tourists to do there. I live about an hour's drive from Detroit, and have been there maybe twice in the past decade.

You could drive to Lake Huron, though. The Great Lakes are very nice. But, the closest timeshares are maybe a 4 - 5 hour drive from DTW.


----------



## Maple_Leaf (Nov 26, 2015)

*The Polish Yacht Club*

Detroit is worse than many 3rd world slums, however, there is a little oasis in the crumbling rubble.  The Polish Yacht Club.  It's a bar and restaurant that is only open for lunch through the week and for dinner Friday evening.  It's a family business that has been open since 1909 even though the surrounding neighbourhood looks like East Berlin in 1950.  Nice fish fry on Friday evenings.  And plenty of security.


----------



## Carol C (Nov 28, 2015)

Thanks folks for the tips!  What are some good places to stay on Makinac that won't break the bank?  Sounds like timeshares would be hard to get during prime summer...???


----------



## Weimaraner (Nov 28, 2015)

Carol C said:


> Thanks folks for the tips!  What are some good places to stay on Makinac that won't break the bank?  Sounds like timeshares would be hard to get during prime summer...???[/QUOTE
> The Lilac Tree has been recommended to me but I haven't stayed there yet.
> 
> And if you do go to Mackinac Island, you should watch the movie Somewhere in Time, which was filmed there.


----------



## JimmieJames (Nov 28, 2015)

We stay at the Metevier Inn when we have meetings at the Grand Hotel.  Very nice.  Also consider staying at a motel or B&B in Mackinac City and taking the ferry to the island each day (usually can save a bundle this way). 

Jim


----------



## Sugarcubesea (Nov 29, 2015)

Maple_Leaf said:


> Detroit is worse than many 3rd world slums, however, there is a little oasis in the crumbling rubble.  The Polish Yacht Club.  It's a bar and restaurant that is only open for lunch through the week and for dinner Friday evening.  It's a family business that has been open since 1909 even though the surrounding neighbourhood looks like East Berlin in 1950.  Nice fish fry on Friday evenings.  And plenty of security.



Wow,  I live in this area and never knew this place existed and I'm 90% Polish…Thanks..

The Timeshares in Michigan are:

Pinestead Reef in Traverse City  (summer exchange is really not possible)
Boyne Resort  in Boyne Falls  (*very* difficult exchange in the summer months)
The Inn at St. Ives in Stanwood (you can usually always get an exchange)
Sunset Shores Resort in Cadillac (difficult exchange in the summer months)
Vacation Club 1 & 2 in Bellaire (difficult exchange in the summer months)


Most folks have to purchase a fixed week at the resort they love to be able to enjoy summer up north.


----------



## bellesgirl (Nov 29, 2015)

If you are looking for a unique (non-timeshare) experience while in the Detroit area, go to Greenfield Village.  It's in Dearborn, less than 1/2 hour from the airport.  The Henry Ford museum is also wonderful and in the same area and a lovely historic hotel is the Dearborn Inn.  We had our daughter's wedding in Greenfield Village and our guests, many from Australia and the UK, loved the experience.


----------



## Kozman (Dec 10, 2015)

*Timeshares in Southern Michigan*

Actually there are two timeshares in the Stanwood Michigan area. One is St. Ives and the other is Wintergreen Quarters. Golf and boating.


----------



## Kozman (Dec 10, 2015)

*Timeshares in Southern Michigan*

Actually there are two timeshares in the Stanwood Michigan area. One is St. Ives and the other is Wintergreen Quarters. Golf and boating.


----------



## Hart2cpa (Dec 12, 2015)

*Pure Michigan*

Our favorite Michigan timeshare (all are located in Northern Michigan) is Bluegreen Mountain Run @ Boyne, a nice resort about a four hour drive from DTW. It is about an hour drive to Mackinac Island from Boyne. There are a few hotels on the Island and many lodging options in Mackinaw City/St. Ignace. There is a fort on the Island and in Mackinaw City with a few lighthouses in the area. Greenfield Village in Dearborn is a must see along with the Henry Ford Museum, the Detroit Riverfront is a great place to stroll along the riverfront, there are bicycles for rent. The GM Renaissance Center offers free tours during the week that includes a trip to the top (70th floor), great views of the city of Detroit and Windsor, Ontario, Canada. The Detroit Institute of Arts is outstanding. Soon (2017) a street car system will be up and running connecting the downtown area to the midtown area. Port Huron is about an hour and half north of Detroit on Lake Huron, there is a nice park located on the waterfront, views of Blue Water bridge. I hope your travel plans allow for a few days to visit the Detroit metro area or Northern Michigan next summer - explore Pure Michigan!


----------

